# Shareshill show nov 21st



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope some of you can make it to this well run show. Dave Safe the show sec is a top fancier and great bloke. Sam the NMC cup sec is going to be judging for the 1st time and although is nervous(obviously) will do an excellent job. Its always a really good laugh at this show so please do come along.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be coming to Shareshill! Looking forward to it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I won't be able to make this one unfortunately, sounds a good show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if Sarah is showing then I will send mice along with her.I'm sure Sam will do a great job.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sarah will be picking up some mice for me from there... wish I could go, i'm off, but its just too much of a trek!! 

Have fun, Good Luck everyone and Sam, you will be fabulous honey!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Thanks love!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Good luck mate ! Tip of the day............... The mouse in the left hand goes back in the maxey on the left lol. You will be fine.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Thats Phils job, to remind me where they go. lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is Phil Stewarding for you?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Yes its his place, he has helped from when i was a young mouse fancier up to present times. Its the next step to see his fledgling fly from the nest.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I bet he's proud 

Well my dreams of show greatness have been put back quite a bit... I had hoped to win something decent at Enfield before the end of the year, but I have lost most of my mice to resp disease over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I am proud of what Sam has achieved. Its an important part of being a complete fancier to help newbies in my opinion. I was helped and supported by established fanciers when I started and am glad I have been able to do the same for others. There are rewards too. Initially I was just trying to help them but along the way both Sam and Heather(loganberry) have become both serious rivals and great friends. Mousing simply wouldnt be the same without them.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> I am proud of what Sam has achieved. Its an important part of being a complete fancier to help newbies in my opinion. I was helped and supported by established fanciers when I started and am glad I have been able to do the same for others. There are rewards too. Initially I was just trying to help them but along the way both Sam and Heather(loganberry) have become both serious rivals and great friends. Mousing simply wouldnt be the same without them.


Oh I agree with that completely. Heather and Sam have helped me out alot and I aspire to be as good as them one day.

W xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Awww Phil  as much as i try to be nasty about you, you really are lush.

Its true tho, without you i wouldnt be in the fancy with all that happened over the last 2 years you have been my knight in shining armor.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tratallen and sarahy are kindly taking my entries so that I don't have to leave the dogs alone all day and I shall be there around lunchtime


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Oh my god its less than a week to go, im putting the paperwork in the post today for the show...

Phil im scared!!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

You will be fine. You are ready for this and you know it. Il steward for you and make sure you dont make any mistakes with the paperwork. Aside from that you know a winner when you see one. You are hypercritical with mice, and thats what you need to be. You will be an excelllent judge Sam.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> . Il steward for you and make sure you dont make any mistakes with the paperwork. .


can you do that bit for me.I'm cr*p at that part and I'm not joking.You'll be great Sam and more importantly you are doing your bit for the club so who can criticise?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck to everyone who is showing tomorrow! I'm not showing unfortunately, but I will be there to see all my mouse club friends :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

HEY! Where have the next three posts gone? :shock:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

unfortunately lost in the abyss of web hosting transfer, sorry guys.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

What a shame! Seawatch said some lovely things about tratallen's mice and she didn't get to read it!

Anyway, I had posted to say congratulations to Seawatch for winning just about everything (but most importantly BIS), to SarahC, who got lots of awards _and_ showed her first pearl (which was stunning) and to tratallen, who won a 1st, 2nd and 3rd between two classes :thumbuo :clap

:gwavebw :gwavec :gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> What a shame! Seawatch said some lovely things about tratallen's mice and she didn't get to read it!
> 
> Anyway, I had posted to say congratulations to Seawatch for winning just about everything (but most importantly BIS), to SarahC, who got lots of awards _and_ showed her first pearl (which was stunning) and to tratallen, who won a 1st, 2nd and 3rd between two classes :thumbuo :clap
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> What a shame! Seawatch said some lovely things about tratallen's mice and she didn't get to read it!


No, I didn't read naffink   

I did have a lovely day though!
A small turn out led to it being a very nice and cosy.....dare I say it.....intimate, show 

Well done to all the winners, especially Seawatch for his BIS, and to Sam Irving for doing a brilliant job on her first occasion as judge.

xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Just for the record I said I loved Naomis reds and so did Sam. They were too young and small to compete yesterday, but dont be put off by that they just need more time. They have good eyes and ears for reds, good colour too, well done. Roger (yes really) showed some nice reds and chocs. Matt might want to get hold of him.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm on the case to get hold of a certain Roger!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> i'm on the case to get hold of a certain Roger!


No one's called Roger!

Aaaah, if Roger was on this forum he'd be smiling now :lol:



Seawatch Stud said:


> Just for the record I said I loved Naomis reds and so did Sam. They were too young and small to compete yesterday, but dont be put off by that they just need more time. They have good eyes and ears for reds, good colour too, well done. Roger (yes really) showed some nice reds and chocs. Matt might want to get hold of him.


Cheers Sir! That's really encouraging!

I got my original trio of reds over a year ago and have bred a good number of generations now. I'm so pleased that I have managed to.....at the very least.....maintain them.

In truth, I never planned to bring reds to the show bench!

I dabbled in other flavours of mice, but when they got ringworm, it was the reds that didn't. When I had respiratory problems, it was the reds that didn't, and when most of my mice refused to breed, it was the reds that bred like......well, like mice ought to!

Seemed like I was _*supposed*_ to breed the reds, so eventually, I just went with the flow


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > i'm on the case to get hold of a certain Roger!
> ...


ok now i'm confused, was ther someone called Roger at Shareshill or not. I have already contacted the club secretary to try and get his details.

can someone please clear this up for me.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations to all the winners 

is there any photos of the day or the winning mice?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

can anyone go to the shows or do u have to show mice. im only a newbie breeder and still have to learn alot. but would love to go to a show to see what its like.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> ok now i'm confused, was ther someone called Roger at Shareshill or not. I have already contacted the club secretary to try and get his details.
> 
> can someone please clear this up for me.


Oooops, sorry Shiprat! 
Reading my post back, I can see how I was misleading........my fault 

There *is* a fella called Roger. He's very nice too! I was referring to a joke shared at the show.....sorry to confuse.

xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks tratallen.

I have people hunting his contact details down for me. anyone can help, please PM.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've just PMed you Shiprat 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> can anyone go to the shows or do u have to show mice.


Anyone can go and have a look round and chat to other fanciers. It's well worth visiting a show and having a proper chat with experienced breeders, they are always happy to help and freely share advice 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> Thanks tratallen.
> 
> I have people hunting his contact details down for me. anyone can help, please PM.


His last name is Smith and he is a new member so you will have to read through the secretaries notes in the last couple of back issues.He is going to Sowood.He lives in Newark.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks guys, i will be contacting him


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Well i don't think i have ever experienced something so mentally and physically exhusting in my life.

The night before didn't help, i had taken it off to get to bed early only to be woken by other half coming in from work at 1.30am and to listen to his snoring til 3.30 when i went in the spare room and could still hear it threw the wall. As i dropped off his mates contiuned to call me at 4.00 - 4.30am for a taxi home, i was not a very nice person.
The journey up there Phil was making me a nervous wreck lol, finally get down and doing it was fantastic tho i loved every min of it. Dave Bumfords baby white would have won if it had whiskers it was beautiful, Phils cream was lovely and all of them in great condition. Naomi your reds where a great colour for such young mice which will deepen as they age. SarahC thanks for putting your Pearl in front of me, what a amazing acheivment alittle to dark but my god wow you have created those, you, well done it was a beautiful animal.
I had a great day, as soon as i got in the car to come back i think i was asleep before leaving the car park i was knackered. Got back to Phils had a celerbratory whiskey and well.... i have never been so effected by alcohole before but threw no sleep or food i got trollied on 2 whiskeys before going home and passing out.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I enjoyed the day and you looked in control Sam.I have the white with no whiskers now.I very much admired Daves whites when I judged them at Manchester.So much so that I asked him for one, although I will only be using it for out crossing purposes and I've promised a brindle in return.Glad you like the pearl,hopefully in the next generation or 2 there might be a ghostly one.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I gave Dave B my best aov winning Argente buck and Dave S gave him the boa aov winning doe so hes off to a good start with Argentes!. Some very good mice changed hands at this show then. Good job you kept an eye on that Pearl Sarah or I woulda nicked it!.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah have u got a picture of ur pearl, would love to see it!!  x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm showing it again on Saturday so in the interests of fair play I won't post a picture before but I will after.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok honey, make sure u do - dont forget


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> ok honey, make sure u do - dont forget


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

truely a beautiful mouse i was perivilege to see it before any other judge.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

omg sarah thats truely the most beutiful mouse i've ever seen, clap on the back for breeding such a rare and beutiful mouse, fancy sharing? lol


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Artuntaure said:


> omg sarah thats truely the most beutiful mouse i've ever seen, clap on the back for breeding such a rare and beutiful mouse, fancy sharing? lol


Get in line Kim!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lines up, please sir can i have some more? hahaha


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

When I have tried to have some success and numbers are up I shall spread them to club members.Phil was the first to ask.At Sowood Iain judged and said he felt they needed a bit more time for the colour to come through.He was right,since then the white has spread,they look like they have been touched by Jack Frost.Alas with it has come moult marks grrr.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Good thing i'm a club member hehe even more reason for people to join the Nmc, Very nice mice lol what i wouldnt give for 5 mins cleaning out with you, Are you going to harrowgate with one of these? i'd love to see one in the flesh.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope to have some to show at Harrogate and you are welcome to handle them.


----------

